
Scientists May Have Just Discovered a Parallel Universe Leaking into Ours - lujim
https://www.inverse.com/article/7403-scientists-may-have-just-discovered-a-parallel-universe-leaking-into-ours
======
deepnet
This discusses the paper :

Spectral Variations of the Sky: Constraints on Alternate Universes by R. Chary
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.00126](http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.00126)

